# Is Peach tree a good cooking wood?



## trrowell1 (Apr 16, 2007)

I heard that all fruit trees are good to cook with.  Does anyone know if that is true.  I have some peach tree wood and would like to use it but not sure of the outcome.

Tammy


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 16, 2007)

Miss Tammy...

Peach is fine to cook with. The trick, as with all smoking woods is to use seasoned wood (12 to 18 months would be good) and not to much. Just enough to make a barely visible smoke.

Welcome to DC! and..

Enjoy


----------



## college_cook (Apr 16, 2007)

I imagine its similar to applewood.... like bob said, just don't use too much.  Out of curiosity, what are you thinking of cooking with your peach wood?


----------

